# Southeast Mi coyote hunting advice



## Bowsnbucks12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi guys, im new to coyote hunting and have been reading through many threads for info. I have en electronic caller along with two mouth calls. I also have the mojo rabbit tail decoy. I Have a property that seems to hold coyotes. We have seen atleast one during the hunting season 3 different times. A week ago I seen two during daylight just traveling along a field. After the past 3 times it has snowed the next day the property is covered in coyote tracks. It appears from the tracks there is 2-3 coyotes traveling together. I have a few questions. Would this evening/night be a good night to try with the fresh snow? What are ideal weather conditions to look for? It is a good wind for several spots on the property. Should I start out with a rabbit in distress and then goto howls if that doesn't work? I'm assuming I should start with low volume incase they are already close by. What is a good amount of time to wait before moving to another spot (100-300 yards)? 

Sorry for all the questions but im getting excited to try and kill one!

Thanks!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Bowsnbucks12 said:


> Hi guys, im new to coyote hunting and have been reading through many threads for info. I have en electronic caller along with two mouth calls. I also have the mojo rabbit tail decoy. I Have a property that seems to hold coyotes. We have seen atleast one during the hunting season 3 different times. A week ago I seen two during daylight just traveling along a field. After the past 3 times it has snowed the next day the property is covered in coyote tracks. It appears from the tracks there is 2-3 coyotes traveling together. I have a few questions. Would this evening/night be a good night to try with the fresh snow? What are ideal weather conditions to look for? It is a good wind for several spots on the property. Should I start out with a rabbit in distress and then goto howls if that doesn't work? I'm assuming I should start with low volume incase they are already close by. What is a good amount of time to wait before moving to another spot (100-300 yards)?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but im getting excited to try and kill one!
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, tonight would be great. yes, start with a rabbit distress on lower volume, especially since you believe the yotes call that area home. I like to wait 30-40 minutes before I move, and distance depends on the area I am at.
Good luck!


----------



## Bowsnbucks12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info.i tried one spot last night from 530-730 and tried calling many times. Would do rabbit distress call for 20-30 secs then wait 15 minutes or so. Didn't have any come in but I checked the property this morning and there was fresh tracks everywhere. It looked to be 2-3 traveling together.I will keep on it and may try later in the night or early morning. Any more info is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bowsnbucks12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Also one more question, do I want to put my caller down wind of me or up wind of me? If I'm facing the area I think the coyotes will come from with the wind in my face, which way is the best to set up?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## -MJC- (Jan 13, 2015)

I am a bit new to your hunting as well but did a lot of research and talked to a lot of guys that are pretty well experienced with it. I have been out anywhere from 8-2am. Had a lot of response around 9 and one come in, also had a lot of response from 10-12. A guy I talked to said most of his luck is after 10 but I think it all depends on whether they den up near the property you hunt or if they feed in the area. 

As far as wind it all depends on where you think they will come from or where you know they are at. They typically circle downwind of call about 30-50 yards before they come to the fields so you want to get them when they circle and want to make sure they get downwind of call before they catch your scent. It is a lot of strategy it seems, watch wind direction and check satellite views of the property to find your best setup with what the conditions are. 

Like I said I am an amatuer so this is all info I gathered from videos, blogs and friends. Hope it helps!


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Josh Mapes of Overdrive Outdoors just posted a great video on the Overdrive YouTube page that is of the hour seminar on predator hunting. Tons of great tips, tricks, and tactics to us. Grab a beverage, munchys, a notepad and pen. Good stuff!


----------

